# Autosol Metal Polish



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Just purchased some of this stuff after reading rave reviews, states safe to use on alloy but just wanted to make sure - can anyone tell me if this stuff is OK to use on my Volk CE28's ?

Thanks


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

stick a pic of the wheels up for a better look,

britemax twins is supposed to be good stuff


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

You won't like this Geof, they are pretty dirty :chuckle:

The wheels have gone slightly dull in the centre and thought I could use this to bring them back, I have some poor boys wheel wax / sealant to use after.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i wouldn't use an abrasive polish on a painted surface if I were you. autosol is designed for Stainless steel and chrome IIRC


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> i wouldn't use an abrasive polish on a painted surface if I were you. autosol is designed for Stainless steel and chrome IIRC


Cheers Mook, I just wanted to use them on the wheels and they are not painted as far as I'm aware - the box states " BRILLIANT CHROME ALUMINIUM AND METAL POLISH " then just says not recommended for use on mirror finish alloy wheels ( unlacquered ) but that's it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

knowing how hard it is to match some of those Volks wheel colours, I'd be very careful what I put on them. Put it this way, if you have a wedding ring and it's all dulls, go at it with autosol for about 1 minute and it'll be like new. Imagine what that'll do the the paint on the wheels


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess I'll just use it for the exhaust then and get what Geof suggested.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Those pictures of the wheels; is that before or after a clean?


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Kadir said:


> Those pictures of the wheels; is that before or after a clean?


They are filthy at the moment so not the best pics to go by, when they are clean you can see where they have gone slightly dull in places.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

get some iron-x from 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001589835097&fref=ts


this is how it works

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc5FU_mlQa8


some here carpro iron x | eBay


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay.. As you know the spokes have a different finish to the lip. Give them a good thorough clean with a quality shampoo and see what it is you have to work with..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

have you tried just using normal car polish on them?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A link for you for some good quality wheel care products..

GYEON Q2M IRON | Intensive Iron Contaminant Remover

Free delivery on orders over £10 although they are closed for the festive break..


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Geof I'll have a look into it.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

@ Thanks Kadir, cars in storage at the moment so not planning to wash it for a while anyway.

@ Mook,

No haven't tried this yet - I have some autoglym super resin polish so I'll give that a try first before buying anything new.

Thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah, try that first and don't rub too hard. If they are pained on the inside, maybe test there first.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Kadir said:


> A link for you for some good quality wheel care products..
> 
> GYEON Q2M IRON | Intensive Iron Contaminant Remover
> 
> Free delivery on orders over £10 although they are closed for the festive break..


this product ^^^^
iron-x
purple rain

there all the same inside just rebranded for different sellers


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry am I missing something?! 
Autosol and metal polish is for metal. Not powder coated wheels. A diluted TFR will do well if nothing else works


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Jimbostir said:


> Sorry am I missing something?!
> Autosol and metal polish is for metal. Not powder coated wheels. A diluted TFR will do well if nothing else works


Well as far as I know my wheels aren't powder coated or painted they are anodized aluminium - please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I was pretty sure they're powder coated. It really doesn't matter they're all coatings. autosol will polish anodising off, or certainly damage it. You should keep it away from painted/powder coated/ anodised metal. It's really good on bare metal I'd highly recommend the stuff but only on bare metals. It contains petroleum from memory. I would TFR them then go over with a good quality wax. You can get polish/wax specially for wheels just search eBay.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

These wheels are anodised and for the love of God do not use any harsh chemicals on them!!
Don't use tfr!
Warm soapy water only!!!!!!
You will bollocks the finish!
Give one of the pro car cleaners a shout as there maybe a soft cleaner go use...


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

ANDY H said:


> These wheels are anodised and for the love of God do not use any harsh chemicals on them!!
> Don't use tfr!
> Warm soapy water only!!!!!!
> You will bollocks the finish!
> Give one of the pro car cleaners a shout as there maybe a soft cleaner go use...


As he says. ^^

I purchased a special Aluminum liquid polish from America, which contains no ammonia or abrasives. Brings up my inlet pipes and LMGT1's like new.
I'll get the name tomorrow if you want?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes I spoke to Andy earlier. As he and MS33 say don't even use TFR sorry! My LMGT1s are powder coated from factory so TFR is ok watered down then waxed but not ce28s. The real answer is don't let them get bad in the first place. #keep em clean


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

MS33 said:


> As he says. ^^
> 
> I purchased a special Aluminum liquid polish from America, which contains no ammonia or abrasives. Brings up my inlet pipes and LMGT1's like new.
> I'll get the name tomorrow if you want?


Yes if you could please that would be great.


Thanks


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

ANDY H said:


> These wheels are anodised and for the love of God do not use any harsh chemicals on them!!
> Don't use tfr!
> Warm soapy water only!!!!!!
> You will bollocks the finish!
> Give one of the pro car cleaners a shout as there maybe a soft cleaner go use...


Thanks Andy.

I have only ever washed them with Meguairs gold class car shampoo and a micro fibre mitt but I guess the previous owner used something more harsh, when they are clean there is almost a greyish tinge in the middle of the wheel which is why I wanted some sort of polish then I will seal them with wax / sealant


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I applied a Blackfire spray sealant onto the spokes of my CE28s earlier this afternoon. I will check my car on the Saturday for you and see how the sealant has fared..


----------



## whpFarmer (Oct 3, 2014)

Autosol for the exhaust pipes.

I use clay on my rims, that gets rid of the dirt. 
Then I go over them when I polish my car, with the same, ordinary car polish.


----------

